# On The Road - Need Help!



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

I am on the road with our 97 4WD pickup (KA24e). Last night the check engine light came on, so I got it read today. The code was P0130, Oxygen sensor one in bank 1. I have a few questions for anyone who can help. I accidentally left my Haynes manual at home, so I am shooting in the dark here.

The symptoms were that first the truck lost some power going over an 11000’ pass yesterday in a snowstorm. I thought maybe it needed a fuel filter, or a cap and rotor. Then it seemed OK for about an hour, then it missed a couple of times, lost some power for a few seconds, and the light came on. For the rest of the trip last night, maybe 4 hours of driving, it ran fine, maybe lacked a little power, maybe not, and our mileage was actually pretty good. Seems to run well today.

Am I correct in thinking that this is the sensor that is screwed into the exhaust right where the manifold connects to the next lower section of exhaust pipe? It is clearly visible looking into the engine compartment from the driver’s side. It is about a 2.5” long cylinder, with what looks to be maybe 21mm flats for a wrench, and wires leading to a grey plug that is mounted above the sensor.

Does anyone know the exact size wrench I need? the biggest I have with me is 19mm and that is too small, but I can buy what I need.

Should I need to remove the metal shielding from around the manifold, or is it fairly easy to just unscrew the sensor?

Anything else I should be aware of?

How critical is it that I fix this now? I probably will if I can, because where I live it is way below zero, and here I have a garage and temps in the 40’s, but if for some reason the thing won’t come out, can I travel 400 miles with it the way it is?

Anyway, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks - MM


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

buy a o2 sensor socket, it has a cutout in the side because there is a cable on the end of the sensor. It is easier to replace the o2 sensor with the manifold off, but I have the damn bolts on the manifold always sheer off in mine, even with antisieze.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks,

I didn’t get an O2 socket, although that sounds handy. I did get a 22mm open-end, and I did find out that this job needs to be done with the engine cold. I didn’t have time this morning, but will try to pull it out tomorrow.

MM


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

OK, I take it back, I couldn't budge the thing with the 22mm, so I did buy an O2 wrench. Still couldn't budge it even with a 1/2" breaker bar. I'm not sure what to do now. I did drive back home. The light came back on after about 4 hours, but we made it here fine. I'm still open to suggestions about how to get this thing out of the manifold.


----------



## paulsurfer (Aug 30, 2006)

it should, come out without too much force. I have a nice two foot piece of pipe that I use as a n extension to loosen things up.


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

paulsurfer said:


> it should, come out without too much force. I have a nice two foot piece of pipe that I use as a n extension to loosen things up.


Yeah, that's what a mechanic friend told me too, but it didn't. I am concerned about tearing something up putting this much pressure on it, but I'm not sure what else to do.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Did you soak it good with penetrating oil and let set over night?


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Did you soak it good with penetrating oil and let set over night?


No, but that was my next plan. We just got home last night to several feet of accumulated snow. Today will be digging out and catching up at the office. Tonight I will soak it, and see if I can break it loose tomorrow. I am not sure how much it will penetrate since the threads are so horizontal, but I figure it's worth a try. 

Oh, and the fan clutch went out on the way home too, so I will try to get that changed out today. I have had three Nissan trucks, and I have replaced more fan clutches than I can count. I use Napa lifetime warranty clutches, maybe I should be using Nissan.

Thanks


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Try PB Power Blaster, spray it on and let it soak over night. Should find it at places like Checker Auto and some Wal-Marts. Z


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

Got it! Sprayed it with JB-80 and let it soak for just a few hours. I was changing the fan clutch, so I decided to give the sensor a tug. It came right out.

One last question, is there any way to turn off the "service engine soon" light without using a scanner? I got a friend to hook up a scanner and turn it off, but I was wondering if there is another way.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Isn't chemestry amazing! 

I don't know about turning off the codes. One of my sons is a mechanic, so like you, I got a guy to fix those codes for me..............


----------



## mootsman (Oct 21, 2006)

I am almost ready to buy a code reader. They are getting cheaper, and I seem to be needing one more and more often. It's hard to justify when you can go to a parts store and get the code read for free, but that is still sometimes inconvenient, and I probably wouldn't go back and have them turn the light off for me after the repair.

The final insult of the whole story is that I had arranged to use a friend's garage to replace the fan clutch. We have had a lot of snow here this year, and it has been very cold - way below zero a lot. But when I went out yesterday to work on the truck, the sun was shining and it was 30 degrees, so I decided to throw down a rug and do it in the driveway. As soon as I started, it began to snow big fat wet flakes. Because it was a small job, I just kept at it. Soon my tools and I were covered in snow. The minute I was finished the snow quit, and the sun came back out. Grrrr... But the truck is happy again.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok, resurrecting an old thread, Today, in my 97 pickup, I drove from El Dorado, CA to Grants Pass, OR.

During the climb over the siskyous, the truck displayed all these same symptoms, periodoc power loss, stumbling, etc.

My Actron code reader says P0130, 02 sense something-kt

No mention of which 02 is bad. Should I just assume the front one???

I am concerned that the FSM lists 2 P0130's, both with different causes.


----------



## Garbar Norris (Mar 20, 2009)

is your truck an I4 or a v6?


----------



## cstem (Mar 11, 2009)

Sometimes an O2 sensor code can really be the catalytic converter. The cheap way to know is to have a true scanner (not just a code reader) and view the actual output of the sensor. If it is spec- they are good of course. Happened on my Volvo ($145 a piece!).


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Pulled the 02 sensor and discovered the issue, though it was very odd, the tip of the sensor was GONE, metal cage, all of it except some chunks of ceramic remaining.

Truck runs far smoother and gets better mileage now with a new one.


----------

